# Uber Employees Petition For Travis Return



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Apparently some Uber employees want Travis to be restored as CEO. This is quite suspect. Maybe trying to earn brownie points as Travis will still remain on the board?

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-employee-petition-20170622-story.html

The discussion of a new CEO is still ongoing. One of the names being floated is Rachel Holt, manager of Uber North America. That would be a disaster as she was part of the problem especially doing a very poor job mitigating driver issues. All managers should be terminated so Uber can start with a real clean slate. Travis wasn't the only rotten apple in the bunch.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Apparently some Uber employees want Travis to be restored as CEO. This is quite suspect. Maybe trying to earn brownie points as Travis will still remain on the board?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-employee-petition-20170622-story.html
> 
> The discussion of a new CEO is still ongoing. One of the names being floated is Rachel Holt, manager of Uber North America. That would be a disaster as she was part of the problem especially doing a very poor job mitigating driver issues. All managers should be terminated so Uber can start with a real clean slate. Travis wasn't the only rotten apple in the bunch.


Aw, hell to the no.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Fire them too!...better yet, anyone who signs the petition, gets demoted to UberX driver...


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

All of those loyal to Travis should follow him to his next company and let Uber start fresh. We don’t want Travis back!


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

http://gizmodo.com/1-000-sad-uber-employees-reportedly-sign-petition-deman-1796340928

How many were actual drivers? Sounds like alot of employees that were mooching off of Shareholders lol

Why does uber employee so many people to sit around the office don't they get free wine& beer in new York give back to the drivers who make this company


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Well as toxic as he is Travis he will be responsible for making over 1,000 millionaires when the company goes public and or when shares are turned into derivatives.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Apparently some Uber employees want Travis to be restored as CEO. This is quite suspect. Maybe trying to earn brownie points as Travis will still remain on the board?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-employee-petition-20170622-story.html
> 
> The discussion of a new CEO is still ongoing. One of the names being floated is Rachel Holt, manager of Uber North America. That would be a disaster as she was part of the problem especially doing a very poor job mitigating driver issues. All managers should be terminated so Uber can start with a real clean slate. Travis wasn't the only rotten apple in the bunch.


NY Times also ran:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/22/technology/uber-employees-react-travis-kalanick.html


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Mole said:


> Well as toxic as he is Travis he will be responsible for making over 1,000 millionaires when the company goes public and or when shares are turned into derivatives.


Yeah and none of them will be drivers lol



Mole said:


> Well as toxic as he is Travis he will be responsible for making over 1,000 millionaires when the company goes public and or when shares are turned into derivatives.


I also seriously doubt you will see an IPO and when the new ceo and board members do a full audit on the company and see how their money has really been wasted wait for the fireworks omg!


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

makes_sense said:


> Yeah and none of them will be drivers lol
> 
> I also seriously doubt you will see an IPO and when the new ceo and board members do a full audit on the company and see how their money has really been wasted wait for the fireworks omg!


Uber doubled its gross bookings to $20 billion in 2016, and its net revenue was up to $6.8 billion. In short, the company continues to grow despite all its failings.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/12/15782566/uber-scandal-ceo-travis-kalanick-emil-michael-deleteuber




Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Fired them too!...better yet, anyone who signs the petition, gets demoted to UberX driver...


Can't fire them, Then no one can adjust ur fare lower for unoptimizable rout


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Mike Flynn said:


> Uber doubled its gross bookings to $20 billion in 2016, and its net revenue was up to $6.8 billion. In short, the company continues to grow despite all its failings.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/12/15782566/uber-scandal-ceo-travis-kalanick-emil-michael-deleteuber


Trust me it's s private company they can cook the books if the company was really making money the Shareholders who want their Investments secure would of not made the move they did


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

makes_sense said:


> Trust me it's s private company they can cook the books if the company was really making money the Shareholders who want their Investments secure would of not made the move they did


kalanick is an "Idea" man with personal fortune of $6+ Billion, now uber need a manager for the next level.
Very few "idea men" in the world, lots of managers


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Dude his idea was to pay Everybody with Shareholders money. Subsidize rides with Shareholders money. Lock drivers into slavery with the Santander program now that was a cool idea he pimped us and conned Shareholders


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Mike Flynn said:


> Uber doubled its gross bookings to $20 billion in 2016, and its net revenue was up to $6.8 billion. In short, the company continues to grow despite all its failings.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/12/15782566/uber-scandal-ceo-travis-kalanick-emil-michael-deleteuber
> 
> ...


Those are the figures that include the entire pool fare as Uber revenue and not just Ubers share?

Uber is as close to 100% certain to be looking at a down round for its next injection of funds as you can get. That will be the death of Uber.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I think uber and lyft will raise rates this year it is the only way to survive and people will complain but will still use uber.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mole said:


> when the company goes public and or _when shares are turned into derivatives._


Let me guess, Harvard MBA in finance?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Mole said:


> I think uber and lyft will raise rates this year it is the only way to survive and people will complain but will still use uber.


Why would Lyft raise rates when it can watch Uber implode if it doesn't? If Lyft doesn't raise fares who is going to invest in Uber if Uber does? Lyft /Uber passengers don't care.

The only hope Uber actually has for survival is to ditch rideshare and become a taxi company.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Why would Lyft raise rates when it can watch Uber implode if it doesn't? If Lyft doesn't raise fares who is going to invest in Uber if Uber does? Lyft /Uber passengers don't care.
> 
> The only hope Uber actually has for survival is to ditch rideshare and become a taxi company.


The fact of the matter is, Uber nor Lyft can survive at current rates. They must increase rates overall. What Uber tried to do was lower rates and burn through its cash reserve in order to dominate the market. They haven't quiet succeeded as Lyft has only increased market share. Having said that, Uber and Lyft will naturally form an oligarchy where they both might decide to raise rates at around the same time for their own survival. Now, what Uber has done in the mean time is something so insulting to drivers. They increase the booking fee, in my area (DC) it is $1.55. The driver gets nothing from that. Even more damaging is the upfront-pricing scam. Passengers often, and certainly more than usual, pay a higher rate than what is shown to the driver. Uber pockets the difference. What they did was essentially raise rates on fares without the driver seeing any increase. I truly believe their introduction of tipping and other features is to get drivers to forget about that but we can't. The "180 Days Of Change" what Uber calls its new driver-enhancement agenda, simply makes passengers potentially (if they tip, don't show up, etc) pay more without addressing the upfront fares robbery. We must remain adamant that we want our cut out of what passengers pay for each ride. As independent contractors and not employees, we are in a position to demand.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> The fact of the matter is, Uber nor Lyft can survive at current rates. They must increase rates overall. What Uber tried to do was lower rates and burn through its cash reserve in order to dominate the market. They haven't quiet succeeded as Lyft has only increased market share. Having said that, Uber and Lyft will naturally form an oligarchy where they both might decide to raise rates at around the same time for their own survival. Now, what Uber has done in the mean time is something so insulting to drivers. They increase the booking fee, in my area (DC) it is $1.55. The driver gets nothing from that. Even more damaging is the upfront-pricing scam. Passengers often, and certainly more than usual, pay a higher rate than what is shown to the driver. Uber pockets the difference. What they did was essentially raise rates on fares without the driver seeing any increase. I truly believe their introduction of tipping and other features is to get drivers to forget about that but we can't. The "180 Days Of Change" what Uber calls its new driver-enhancement agenda, simply makes passengers potentially (if they tip, don't show up, etc) pay more without addressing the upfront fares robbery. We must remain adamant that we want our cut out of what passengers pay for each ride. As independent contractors and not employees, we are in a position to demand.


I don't think Lyft are worried about financial backing to kill Uber off. Didi Chuxing, Ford even google itself could see the advantage of being left with a monopoly if Uber falls over.
Would be ironic Uber does the heavy lifting spends a fortune and Lyft has a ready made workforce no legal issues and no competition if Uber folds.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Now is the time to push we should all email every Shareholder immediately or direct message them or private messenger them cause this will save their money to besides make a better living for us and our families and tell them to fire all or half the employees in these Uber offices they are mooching off of us drivers and the Shareholders incredible this goes on


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Those are the figures that include the entire pool fare as Uber revenue and not just Ubers share?


Nope - that's Uber's REVENUES (what they collect in FEES, not driver/rider fares). Uber is doing around $5 Bil a qtr.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

If Travis comes back at all, it should be under the condition that he works as a regular Uber driver for at least three months first.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

#fakenews 

aint anyone out there that really wants this dbag back at CEO


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Apparently some Uber employees want Travis to be restored as CEO. This is quite suspect. Maybe trying to earn brownie points as Travis will still remain on the board?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-employee-petition-20170622-story.html
> 
> The discussion of a new CEO is still ongoing. One of the names being floated is Rachel Holt, manager of Uber North America. That would be a disaster as she was part of the problem especially doing a very poor job mitigating driver issues. All managers should be terminated so Uber can start with a real clean slate. Travis wasn't the only rotten apple in the bunch.


Steve Jobs was a Tyrant also.

He returned !

Who has the energy level for Travis job ?



Fargle said:


> If Travis comes back at all, it should be under the condition that he works as a regular Uber driver for at least three months first.


I could go for that.

I think EVERYONE in management should drive 3 months first


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I believe it, all his frat buddy bro employees with lady posters on the walls of their offices and bikini babe desktops probobly love the guy.

Employees wanting him back is no surprise,

But drivers aren't employees.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Fargle said:


> If Travis comes back at all, it should be under the condition that he works as a regular Uber driver for at least three months first.


POOL pings only. 
Quest: 1000 rides for $10 6am-8am only


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

These "petitioners" were probably brainwashed drones, much like North Koreans who were forced to dial-up their weeping when Kim Jong-il died...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ace-labour-camps-upset-death-Kim-Jong-il.html


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fargle said:


> If Travis comes back at all, it should be under the condition that he works as a regular Uber driver for at least three months first.


Three months isn't enough - and he can't use his wealth. Give him a 2005 Chevy sedan and $500 in cash and tell him that's all he has to live on and work with -plus his Uber earnings - for the next six months.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Three months isn't enough - and he can't use his wealth. Give him a 2005 Chevy sedan and $500 in cash and tell him that's all he has to live on and work with -plus his Uber earnings - for the next six months.


That's too nice...

He can't use his wealth. Give him a _*2005 POS*_ sedan and *$50* in cash and tell him that's all he has to live on and work with -plus his Uber earnings - for the next *36* months _*In Orlando
*_
And he owes $100 a month on the car.
_*
*_


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Those employees specially , the main petition initiator *Micheal York* is surely destined for a 'frog march' who dropped out of school at 18 to join Uber in 2012 climbing up to become an Uber product manager under direct tutalage of Travis Kakanick himself !! These uneducated fools need to go.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's too nice... *36* months _*In Orlando *_


That's too nice.
Cleveland - he should have to maintain his car through our winters and pot-holes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's too nice.
> Cleveland - he should have to maintain his car through our winters and pot-holes.


2 years total, summers in Florida when it's wet hot and rainy winters in Cleveland?


----------



## YeahBaby (Apr 27, 2017)

*Travis forgot who's making to became ceo for these long not the employee it's the driver dude @!!! Who's building the kingdom of uber for him these *** had totally forget lol*


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

"These drivers are our most important partners, but we haven't done a very good job honoring that partnership," said Rachel Holt, regional general manager in the U.S. and Canada. She is on the leadership team running Uber while CEO Travis Kalanick is on leave.

Imagine, the general manager of Uber NA openly admits she did a poor job with drivers then gets promoted to a leadership position while Lord Travis is away. Things will never change and Uber will continue the downward spiral.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

makes_sense said:


> http://gizmodo.com/1-000-sad-uber-employees-reportedly-sign-petition-deman-1796340928


I like this because it's clearly a self-serving humblebrag. After all, no despondent letter to a fallen CEO is complete without mentioning one's accomplishments at the company (no matter how poorly construed or psychotically tone-deaf). I wonder where all the psychopaths will go if Uber goes under? Maybe by then Theranos will be back up and running, so there's an option.


> How many were actual drivers? Sounds like alot of employees that were mooching off of Shareholders lol
> 
> Why does uber employee so many people to sit around the office don't they get free wine& beer in new York give back to the drivers who make this company


Uber corporate's not a bad way to go, just get shepherded through engineering school, get good grades and one good internship leads to the next, then just screw around for the rest of your life as a "product manager."

Nearly all of these people are wealthy elites; just think of these organizations as a type of social club at best (with VC money as a pooled inheritance, and vast armies of analysts expertly keeping it out of the hands of the proles), or, at worst, a type of corporate-world N.S.A.

Because of the way their minds work, in their modern "tech" companies there's always some type of servant class tucked away somewhere - in the case of Uber there are two - the drivers and the overseas tech support people. But why stop there? The next step might even be to outsource all of the actual engineering or bring in H1B contractors. That way no one at Uber HQ would have to do any work whatsoever, which really seems like something a typical Uberonzi would be proud of.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

This just confirms that he is a cult-like figure. Why should it matter this much to the employees who their CEO is? Odd.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Uber was in discussions to buy Lyft. Lyft might have been just trying to ascertain their market value and not serious. My guess is there will be serious attempt at merger sale this year or next. The driver will be Goldman Sachs which has interest in uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> Uber was in discussions to buy Lyft. Lyft might have been just trying to ascertain their market value and not serious. My guess is there will be serious attempt at merger sale this year or next. The driver will be Goldman Sachs which has interest in uber.


_*Section 7 of the Clayton Act prohibits mergers and acquisitions when the effect "may be substantially to lessen competition, or to tend to create a monopoly." The key question the agency asks is whether the proposed merger is likely to create or enhance market power or facilitate its exercise.

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/competition-guidance/guide-antitrust-laws/mergers*
_
The FTC wouldn't let a buyout go through.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> Uber was in discussions to buy Lyft. Lyft might have been just trying to ascertain their market value and not serious. My guess is there will be serious attempt at merger sale this year or next. The driver will be Goldman Sachs which has interest in uber.


I don't see that happening... I mean, it could, though Mears Troll Number 4 is right - anti-trust issues might be difficult to overcome (but certainly not impossible, especially with the current administration). But it's an unlikely merger just for the fact that both companies are losing money - and a substantial number of drivers already drive for both platforms (so there not much to gain for either company).

More interesting to me - and possibly a lot more likely - is that Amazon, 
arguably becoming one of the largest logistics companies in the world
is now committed to deliveries by gig workers via FLEX
is committed to dominate the home delivery of groceries
and having just purchased Whole Foods
and having invested in logistics with the lease of 40 727 freight airplanes (along with the recent purchase of something like 10 more)
and has invested in opening a dozen new distribution centers across the US...​Is the ideal merger partner for Lyft. 

Since Lyft (like Uber) is losing money, the entire acquisition and merger could be accomplished through stock with little to no cash - and both parties would benefit from such a merger. The more I look at the two companies and the state of the market, the more I think this may be the one to watch.

It even 'sounds' right:
Amazon PRIME
Amazon FLEX
Amazon LYFT​
Just a WAG on my part.
(Wild-Ass-Guess)


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Apparently some Uber employees want Travis to be restored as CEO. This is quite suspect. Maybe trying to earn brownie points as Travis will still remain on the board?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-employee-petition-20170622-story.html
> 
> The discussion of a new CEO is still ongoing. One of the names being floated is Rachel Holt, manager of Uber North America. That would be a disaster as she was part of the problem especially doing a very poor job mitigating driver issues. All managers should be terminated so Uber can start with a real clean slate. Travis wasn't the only rotten apple in the bunch.


I don't even have to read this post to know that this is complete BS. There is no chance that even 1 Uber driver finds the "loss" of Travis (the devil incarnate) to be a bad thing. Ding Dong, the Witch is dead! Yes, this SOB is still on the board but now he can be out voted easily and I suspect that will be a regular occurrence. Will this make him any poorer? Nope! Will it make drivers any happier? You bet ya!


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Boot polish should never smell fresh on the breath.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't see that happening... I mean, it could, though Mears Troll Number 4 is right - anti-trust issues might be difficult to overcome (but certainly not impossible, especially with the current administration). But it's an unlikely merger just for the fact that both companies are losing money - and a substantial number of drivers already drive for both platforms (so there not much to gain for either company).
> 
> More interesting to me - and possibly a lot more likely - is that Amazon,
> arguably becoming one of the largest logistics companies in the world
> ...


Amazon obtaining lyft would be acceptable under the FTC rules..

It would be like Coca Cola buying out... Frito-Lays for instance.

It's not buying out a competitor it's buying INTO a new industry.

But if Coca Cola bought out Pepsi it would look really bad and wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Amazon obtaining lyft would be acceptable under the FTC rules..
> It would be like Coca Cola buying out... Frito-Lays for instance. It's not buying out a competitor it's buying INTO a new industry. But if Coca Cola bought out Pepsi it would look really bad and wouldn't be allowed.


exactly... I think it would be a great fit for both companies.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mole said:


> Well as toxic as he is Travis he will be responsible for making over 1,000 millionaires when the company goes public and or when shares are turned into derivatives.


That's what we need: more millionaires.

Where does the money come from? Not other millionaires.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I don't even have to read this post to know that this is complete BS. There is no chance that even 1 Uber driver finds the "loss" of Travis (the devil incarnate) to be a bad thing.


But how would you know if you don't read the posts? 
Seriously though... this isn't about Uber drivers - it's about Uber EMPLOYEES.
Big difference!

Forbes:
*Over 1000 Uber Employees Have 'Demanded' Travis Kalanick's Return In Letter To Board*
More than a thousand current *Uber employees* have reportedly signed a letter to the startup's board of directors, appealing for former-CEO Travis Kalanick to be brought back "in an operational role."

Obtained by Axios under condition of signatories' anonymity, the letter reportedly arose from an online petition that began circulating yesterday, and which *employees could virtually 'sign' by adding their name and any comments to a Google Doc after logging in with their Uber credentials*. According to Axios, those who've signed on represent close to *10% of Uber's estimated non-driver workforce*.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

1000 out of 15000


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> 1000 out of 15000


1000 out of 14979. 
20 managers and Kalancik are no longer employees.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 1000 out of 14979.
> 20 managers and Kalancik are no longer employees.


Lolololol


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

How's the petition going?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Apparently some Uber employees want Travis to be restored as CEO. This is quite suspect. Maybe trying to earn brownie points as Travis will still remain on the board?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-employee-petition-20170622-story.html
> 
> The discussion of a new CEO is still ongoing. One of the names being floated is Rachel Holt, manager of Uber North America. That would be a disaster as she was part of the problem especially doing a very poor job mitigating driver issues. All managers should be terminated so Uber can start with a real clean slate. Travis wasn't the only rotten apple in the bunch.


If my CEO paid for my escorts and wild nights out on the town both here and aboard, I would be faithful to!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Over 1000 Uber Employees Have 'Demanded' Travis Kalanick's Return In Letter To Board*
> Forbes - More than a thousand current *Uber employees* have reportedly signed a letter to the startup's board of directors, appealing for former-CEO Travis Kalanick to be brought back "in an operational role." Obtained by Axios under condition of signatories' anonymity, the letter reportedly arose from an online petition that began circulating yesterday, and which *employees could virtually 'sign' by adding their name and any comments to a Google Doc after logging in with their Uber credentials*. According to Axios, those who've signed on represent close to *10% of Uber's estimated non-driver workforce*.


It's the *Stockholm syndrome*! Abuse a prisoner or hostage long enough and they begin to identify with and grow sympathetic to their captor. Like in this case with Uber employees, long-term hostages have been known to attack their rescuers in an attempt to stay with their abuser.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

bootlicker syndrome is real. If they lick boots long enough they seem to think their breath stinks without polish.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mole said:


> Well as toxic as he is Travis he will be responsible for making over 1,000 millionaires when the company goes public and or when shares are turned into derivatives.


Not in the current state this company is spiraling down as I type, they better start taking care of their drivers or competition will destroy them.



WaveRunner1 said:


> The fact of the matter is, Uber nor Lyft can survive at current rates. They must increase rates overall. What Uber tried to do was lower rates and burn through its cash reserve in order to dominate the market. They haven't quiet succeeded as Lyft has only increased market share. Having said that, Uber and Lyft will naturally form an oligarchy where they both might decide to raise rates at around the same time for their own survival. Now, what Uber has done in the mean time is something so insulting to drivers. They increase the booking fee, in my area (DC) it is $1.55. The driver gets nothing from that. Even more damaging is the upfront-pricing scam. Passengers often, and certainly more than usual, pay a higher rate than what is shown to the driver. Uber pockets the difference. What they did was essentially raise rates on fares without the driver seeing any increase. I truly believe their introduction of tipping and other features is to get drivers to forget about that but we can't. The "180 Days Of Change" what Uber calls its new driver-enhancement agenda, simply makes passengers potentially (if they tip, don't show up, etc) pay more without addressing the upfront fares robbery. We must remain adamant that we want our cut out of what passengers pay for each ride. As independent contractors and not employees, we are in a position to demand.


Also what it this bullshit about how they take 25% of our fares I watch this very closely after 1000 rides and on short rides they take around 60%, medium distance rides under 20.00 they take around 40%, 25.00 dollars and up they take around 30%. This is absolute greed on their part when even most taxi companies would provide a driver a car and take 50%. It has really become a job for the desperate and I am unfortunately one of them with a bad back.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> But how would you know if you don't read the posts?
> Seriously though... this isn't about Uber drivers - it's about Uber EMPLOYEES.
> Big difference!
> 
> ...


They are certainly not drivers if they sign this, this POS Kalanick should get the firing squad.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

gw03081958 said:


> Not in the current state this company is spiraling down as I type, they better start taking care of their drivers or competition will destroy them.


Lyft, the largest Uber competitor, mirrors most of Uber's pricing structures and other policies. No viability shown among those that have "started taking care of their drivers'. Example: Juno


gw03081958 said:


> Also what it this bullshit about how they take 25% of our fares I watch this very closely after 1000 rides and on short rides they take around 60%, medium distance rides under 20.00 they take around 40%, 25.00 dollars and up they take around 30%. This is absolute greed on their part when even most taxi companies would provide a driver a car and take 50%. It has really become a job for the desperate and I am unfortunately one of them with a bad back...


You're far to optimistic.  While 25% is true for most drivers, 30% is now the Uber cut for the newest markets. Example: NYC-Suburbs and Upstate-NY.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Maven said:


> Lyft, the largest Uber competitor, mirrors most of Uber's pricing structures and other policies. No viability shown among those that have "started taking care of their drivers'. Example: Juno
> 
> You're far to optimistic.  While 25% is true for most drivers, 30% is now the Uber cut for the newest markets. Example: NYC-Suburbs and Upstate-NY.


Actually VIA is developing a decent foothold here in this area. It's nice how VIA is focused on limited expansion and prioritized on responsible infrastructure before creating an unmanageable product.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Nope ! I like the changes on Uber since he left!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Actually VIA is developing a decent foothold here in this area. It's nice how VIA is focused on limited expansion and prioritized on responsible infrastructure before creating an unmanageable product.


RideWithVIA has been around since before early 2015. They are currently limited to NYC, DC, Chicago, although they are apparently partnering with Arriva UK Bus. How much longer are they planning on waiting before making a credible move? One secret to growth is being able to upscale whatever infrastructure is developed. That needs to be incorporated into the basic design. RideWithVIA does not seem to be in danger of encountering that problem anytime soon.


Johnny Driver said:


> Nope ! I like the changes on Uber since he left!


I agree. As least Uber is making an effort to appear to have better relations with drivers. However so far, it seems more like appearance than substance.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Maven said:


> RideWithVIA has been around since before early 2015. They are currently limited to NYC, DC, Chicago, although they are apparently partnering with Arriva UK Bus. How much longer are they planning on waiting before making a credible move? One secret to growth is being able to upscale whatever infrastructure is developed. That needs to be incorporated into the basic design. RideWithVIA does not seem to be in danger of encountering that problem anytime soon.
> 
> I agree. As least Uber is making an effort to appear to have better relations with drivers. However so far, it seems more like appearance than substance.


Stablized growth equals long term staying power. People are happy with them in New York. Sometimes the real competition is in finding a realistic solution that keeps the locals happy....versus trying to take over any and everything at once. Who would have known there are different models of growth? Like viral growth versus crystaline growth. Growth happens for different reasons and different kinds of growth are meant to solve different kinds of problems.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Stablized growth equals long term staying power. People are happy with them in New York. Sometimes the real competition is in finding a realistic solution that keeps the locals happy....versus trying to take over any and everything at once. Who would have known there are different models of growth? Like viral growth versus crystaline growth. Growth happens for different reasons and different kinds of growth are meant to solve different kinds of problems.


I agree that there are "different models of growth", each with different pros and cons. Rather than us debating those, the question is what model is RideWithVIA using? Has their model changed in the last 2 years because reality caught up with their initial vision? I have not investigated RideWithVIA enough to know the answer. Have you?

Perhaps another reason that RideWithVIA has not caught on is their "sharing-model" sounds a lot like uberPOOL and Lyft-line, which most drivers hate.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Maven said:


> I agree that there are "different models of growth", each with different pros and cons. Rather than us debating those, the question is what model is RideWithVIA using? Has their model changed in the last 2 years because reality caught up with their initial vision? I have not investigated RideWithVIA enough to know the answer. Have you?
> 
> Perhaps another reason that RideWithVIA has not caught on is their "sharing-model" sounds a lot like uberPOOL and Lyft-line, which most drivers hate.


Structured Crystalline growth versus amorphic growth.

Uber and lyft siphoned the idea of carpooling from VIA and thought they could get away with it(profit wise) without taking a detailed understanding of it. To much emphasis has been given to unstructured and unchecked growth. Lots of the problems that Uber has deal with wasted energy. It's not the idea that pool is unpopular...it's the reality that Uber's implementation of pool is unrealistic, inefficient , cruel and frankly dangerous. Pool can work if you place infrastructure first before consumer demand. Learning the proper way to deny a consumer is frankly one of the most important things that can be done. Fair algorithms and proper driver incentives also make for better pooling. And if a via client wants to drive without additional pax they can pay for it. Also via keeps in place a "no dank" car rule requirement. Leather seats or at least some decent leather seat covers.

It's not the via has not "caught on"...it is more that before they take on additional demand...they want to be certain that clients they have are happy(loyal)...the partners that work for them are not irritated by workload or compensation(or lack thereof).

We call this : a bird in the hand is better than a few in the bush.

Once management sees a neighborhood stabilized, hours are extended and growth is increased to surrounding neighborhoods.

Win for via, win for Uber/lyft.

All can share the same space. Via's value is in coherent structured growth sympathetic to the working class.

No price gouging...and via doesn't end up in the headlines with bad press.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Structured Crystalline growth versus amorphic growth.
> 
> Uber and lyft siphoned the idea of carpooling from VIA and thought they could get away with it(profit wise) without taking a detailed understanding of it. To much emphasis has been given to unstructured and unchecked growth. Lots of the problems that Uber has deal with wasted energy. It's not the idea that pool is unpopular...it's the reality that Uber's implementation of pool is unrealistic, inefficient , cruel and frankly dangerous. Pool can work if you place infrastructure first before consumer demand. Learning the proper way to deny a consumer is frankly one of the most important things that can be done. Fair algorithms and proper driver incentives also make for better pooling. And if a via client wants to drive without additional pax they can pay for it. Also via keeps in place a "no dank" car rule requirement. Leather seats or at least some decent leather seat covers.
> 
> ...


Sounds impossible or possibly you understand things that I do not, in which case I'd appreciate clarification. How does the method used by RideWithVIA avoid the common complaints, dangers, low pay, etc. of uberPOOL from both from a driver and passenger perspective?

Uber views capturing market share as a zero-sum game. For Lyft and others to gain, Uber must lose. You and possibly RideWithVIA do not. How can RideWithVIA, Uber, Lyft and others all win at the same time?


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Maven said:


> Sounds impossible or possibly you understand things that I do not, in which case I'd appreciate clarification. How does the method used by RideWithVIA avoid the common complaints, dangers, low pay, etc. of uberPOOL from both from a driver and passenger perspective?
> 
> Uber views capturing market share as a zero-sum game. For Lyft and others to gain, Uber must lose. You and possibly RideWithVIA do not. How can RideWithVIA, Uber, Lyft and others all win at the same time?


If you limit pool within a specific service area and you pay drivers fairly then this becomes a non issue. Instead of being greedy and gobbling up everything and anything you fortify the regions you know you can handle.

You cannot use the service to take an ride from dc to west Virginia...you keep the pool local. All drivers who join understand all rides default to pool. The rider assignment/pathfinder algorithm is optimized for efficiency versus profit margin. Street corners are pickup points instead of addresses.

What you seem really eager to dismiss is the actual mechanics of rideshare beyond Uber. The way Uber and lyft implemented their rideshare does not work because of the omission of important variables in the overall rideshare equation...

...like limited service area. Sure...let Uber and lyft handle the rural and the burbs. In high density congested urban zones via shows more promise and less driver frustration.

...like limited time focus. The priority is not for citizens engaging in leisure. The priority is getting people to and from work. This is where Uberpool is frankly pathetic. The algo will call on a driver to make pickups that complicate someone's time sensitive entry to work.

The problem with the Uberpool model is that it is poorly implemented. That does not mean pooling as a business concept cannot work...or an alternative service can't compete. I have taken both Uberpool and via...via pool blows Uber away in regards to efficiency, support, driver satisfaction and customer satisfaction.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

They definitely screwed up on the pool implementation. Makes no logical sense for the per mile rate being lower than X. You're doing 3 times the work picking up and dropping off multiple riders for less pay and no additional compensation for the other riders. More work for less pay.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I started a new thread to discuss VIA, which is somewhat off-topic for this thread.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ridewithvia-any-good.188844/


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

He would never of lets us receive tips imo


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You can more than likely kiss your in-app tips goodbye if/when TK comes back. 

Because he can.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Since Meg Whitman said NO to Uber, the Uber Board of Directors still has a few possible candidates remaining before they will have to turn back to TK. The Board is facing enormous pressure from the other investors to stop and reverse the financial bleeding ASAP. Uber valuation has dropped from a high of almost $70 Billion to around $50 billion since TK left, with no end in sight. The potential alternative candidates all face the knowledge that if they take the job of Uber's new CEO, TK and his allies will try to sabotage every move they make, a daunting challenge. One open question is: "If and when TK returns then will he be the 'leopard who changed his spots', having learned from his mistakes, or the same misogynistic, SOB only interested in himself?"


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> You can more than likely kiss your in-app tips goodbye if/when TK comes back.
> 
> Because he can.


Apparently he's trying hard to plot a comeback. Some are comparing this to Steve Jobs which is the biggest joke I've ever heard.


----------

